# Taurus 24/7 .45 ACP or Springfield XD tact. 5"



## USsoldier1124 (Dec 1, 2007)

hey all. i have shot plenty of small handguns (.22's a few 9mm's). but after shooting my cousins new Glock .45, i have to get one. i am leaning towards a longer slide tactical type handgun. and my Top two so far are the Taurus 24/7 .45 ACP or the Springfield XD tactical 5" (also an ACP round). i was wondering if i could get some insight from the more ecperienced. i have tested (slightly) the XD and it fits well. can someone shed some light on this subject for me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know I'll get flamed... But man... I'd skip Taurus. Do a search for Taurus on various gun sites - especially Taurus customer service over the past 12 months .

I've seen some horror stories that go one for months with regular updates from the poor victims of a Taurus purchase. I've seen multiple people tell very similar stories. I've read enough over the past year from enough people to know I would skip Taurus even if they sold the best gun on the planet. And, all the dozens of pro-Taurus guys who will jump out of the woodwork following this post will not change my mind.

When ya treat some people that crappy - I'll take my business elsewhere...

Now, I have shot the 45 XD recently. I had zero interest in XDs for years now. But, that gun impressed me. I want one now.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> When ya treat some people that crappy - I'll take my business elsewhere...
> 
> Now, I have shot the 45 XD recently. I had zero interest in XDs for years now. But, that gun impressed me. I want one now.


I agree with Shipwreck. I have an XD40SC and frequently shoot a friends XD45 at the range. As soon as The People's Republic issues me a few more permits an XD45 will be my first purchase. I do not have anything bad to say about Glock. The XD for me was just a better version of the Glock, and it fit much nicer in my hand.


----------



## Sidewayz (Nov 30, 2007)

Read this review of the Taurus 24/7 .45acp

http://tacapp.com/?p=8

I seriously considered Taurus because I think they look great and the price is right. And Guns&Ammo mag said it's a great reliable gun. But after reading this I changed my mind. I guess there is going to be some sort of "issue" with almost all guns at some point, but the customer service issue this guy had was all it took for me.

Just my .02


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glocktalk purged some old posts because of their servers being overloaded... But there was prev some long threads that went on for months by people having terrible times getting their gun fixed by Taurus.


----------

